
Bevel - A Better Shaving System - aterris
https://getbevel.com/
======
jpessa
nothing new here. i've been applying shaving soap with a badger hair brush and
using a safety razor for years.

i guess startups are at the point where reintroducing "old" technology is the
new thing? this market is FLOODED with competition, good luck.

------
jareau
This is a huge problem for me. Excited to see how this works!

------
1dundundun
$60 for a high quality kit seems good. $30/monthly? I don't know if I shave
enough to justify that personally. I just remember having like 5 unopened
cases of Proactiv back in the day... as the postman delivered the next
shipment lol.

Btw, Tristan Walker (guy behind this venture) was one of Foursquare's 1st
employees. Nice guy and smart as hell. The launch campaign he's rolling out
seems to be well executed. Wish them the best...

------
goatforce5
$60 for a starter kit for the safety razor, brush and some cosmetics.
$30/month thereafter for... I dunno. More cosmetics and some spare blades, I
guess.

$60 for the starter kit doesn't sound insane, to be fair...

For what it's worth, I got a perfectly good safety razor and some blades
shipped from Hong Kong via eBay for $10-$12. Works like a charm.

~~~
infecto
$30/month is insanity. You can get high quality creams for much less.

------
c0g
It's a safety razor?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_razor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_razor)

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
I was thinking the same - no real information on the site, but I did notice
that the guy flipped the razor when performing a second pass? Probably just
the video showing it is double sided just like a safety razor.

~~~
c0g
Yeah, I normally do two swipes then rinse to get rid of my manly beard
deposits.

------
freehunter
Needing an email address or watching a video before you get information about
why this is better? Pass.

~~~
andreessensucks
Better shaving system? Tristan isn't offering anything new with Bevel or his
umbrella co., egomaniacally named Walker Brands. I cannot believe that this
guy got $2.4M in funding without proving the concept first. In fact, he barely
had a deck when he was fundraising. So ridic. He plays the race card and is
mostly fluff. He has no prior experience as a founder, no ecommerce
experience, no consumer especially personal care/grooming experience. It's
fucked up that someone like him got funding only because of his social
connections and because he plays the race card - there are definitely other
more qualified founders getting dissed who have better business models, proof
of concept, relevant experience, etc.

~~~
1dundundun
LoL your post is funny...

Naming a company with your last name automatically makes you an egomaniac now?
How is this any different from the thousands of other companies and charities
named after founders? I never hear any of them criticized for their names.

What race card is he playing by looking to provide solutions to a group under
served by an industry? Black men do have some unique hair/skincare/health
challenges. Seems like a good vertical... but I can also understand why vc's
may not see that upfront. That can be solved with execution.

No experience? Killed it at Foursquare, didn't he? That's gotta count for
something. Plus, plenty of first time founders come right out of undergrad,
sometimes not even finishing. You usually don't hear the "no experience" thing
in those cases though.

The "he used his social connections" thing is pretty hilarious being that the
majority of founders make and use relationships to increase chances of getting
funded or getting introduced to vc's and angels. Since when is this considered
a bad thing?

There's always going to be a better idea and a more qualified guy doing xyz
around the corner. What else is new?

------
drakaal
I thought there were rules against spam? This is a pretty version of the
safety razor.

Yes, they work well. Yes, they cause fewer ingrown hairs. No, they don't last
as long as multi-blades. No, they don't work on as scruffy a beard. No, this
isn't the only place that sells them you can get any number of these at
Walgreen's.

~~~
AjithAntony
> No, they don't work on as scruffy a beard

I really like safety razors for scruffy beards. The only more effective
alternative would be a straight razor.

> you can get any number of these at Walgreen's.

FWIW, Not sure this is actually true. I'm pretty sure no mass market retailer
sells safety razors anymore in store. It's been that way for many years. In
fact, the last time I checked, none of my local walgreens, CVS, or walmarts,
even sell DE blades in store. That could change if this becomes popular again.

~~~
drakaal
You'd be wrong.
[http://www.walgreens.com/search/results.jsp?Ntt=safety+razor](http://www.walgreens.com/search/results.jsp?Ntt=safety+razor)

~~~
nobodysfool
All out of stock, all not sold in stores. He's right.

------
vpontis
Who is this "we" that the website and the video reference? It might be nice if
they more precisely defined their target customer.

I got into safety razor shaving in high school. It feels pretty nice, looks
classy, and is a lot cheaper than Mach5 or whatever they are selling now. Now
I just use an electric shaver because it's so much faster.

~~~
rcavezza
My assumption is their target market is the African American community. It
looks like a razor specifically designed for the face of an African American
man.

~~~
jpessa
wow, you're ignorant. it's a safety razor.

~~~
AjithAntony
Yes, but the language of the ad pretty clearly targets black people. Maybe the
razor itself isn't particularly innovative, but perhaps the rest of the
"system" offers some benefits. There already exist many "black" shaving
products that claim to help reduce razor bumps and ingrown hairs.

